# Tenotomy of the tensor tympani



## ahumphrey (Jan 17, 2012)

I need some help coding out a surgery to the tensor tympani tendon. My doctor wants to make incisions in the tendon and I can not find any code for this procedure. Any help would be gratful.

Thanks


----------

